# I have had it!



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

Getting annoyed in getting better. Right now I feel worse than crap and utterly just pissed off. I just got a voicemail saying after they stuck me 6 times 5 of them being the actual passes they didn't get enough samples for the FNA on my thyroid.

Called asking if I wanted to reschedule another appointment. I asked them to make sure they had enough, and they assured me they did.

I am now waiting for the nurse to call me back to ask some questions. I can't keep doing this. I have been waiting for answers, fighting for over 14 years to get to feeling better. In fact I feel I have been getting screwed around since I was little. I have been to at least a half a dozen doctors. I don't feel better on the medicine.

I am tried of the pain in my whole body, the foggy brain, my compression level is shot. I am tried I can't get restful sleep. I am tried of wasting money on getting to feel better.

Then I don't understand when they want to blame my problems on emotional problems. do I have thyroid problems and other lining problems or am I just emotional. Then why do I have to take this medicine and why is my thyroid enlarged and I have a hot nodule.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ouch. That really, really stinks. I think I'd be inclined to request that someone else do the next FNA.

Where do you live? Perhaps someone here could recommend a doctor they like (via private message, of course).

Here's a hug... :hugs:


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

Octavia said:


> Ouch. That really, really stinks. I think I'd be inclined to request that someone else do the next FNA.
> 
> Where do you live? Perhaps someone here could recommend a doctor they like (via private message, of course).
> 
> Here's a hug... :hugs:


I live in New Mexico, but had the FNA done at Texas Tech University Hospital. I finally talked to the nurse and my husband talked to someone in radiology.

the radiologist that took the samples and my doctor is checking on pathology to see what happened. the radiologist is saying he had enough and great samples. I think my husband said they are going to re test my samples and my get back with us on Monday.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you ever been seen by an ENT?

Sending hugs your way...................


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

Andros said:


> Have you ever been seen by an ENT?
> 
> Sending hugs your way...................


I have not seen a ENT. right now I am being seen by a endocrinologist


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, no luck on re testing the FNA samples. Both my doctor and the radiologist that took the samples talked to the pathologist and now I have to get more samples taken.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

Unsatisfactory samples and the pathologist saying it was inaccurate sample size.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

I am upset. I just don't get it. Now I have to do the FNA again. I don't want to but I need to know whats going on with me. I will have to get blood work done again. I am working with someone so I don't have to pay for this one. I don't even know how much even with my insurance on how much this is going to cost. So maybe next week I will be poked again.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

Just finally got word, per the radiologist I will not have to pay for the second FNA and I will be going back in on Monday the 9th.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's good. Keep us posted.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

Just got home. They made sure they had a pathologist in the room to check samples. Now to wait. This time they only did 3 passes and I am hurting more than the last time.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Ouch. On the plus side, this one was essentially free (as it should have been). Best wishes that you are feeling at least a little better, and soon. Do keep us in the loop! hugs3


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

bigfoot said:


> Ouch. On the plus side, this one was essentially free (as it should have been). Best wishes that you are feeling at least a little better, and soon. Do keep us in the loop! hugs3


Thanks. I hopeful should know something by the end of the week


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

No cancer and it's hashimotos thyroditis...


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

That is great news! Now... on to the best treatment for you to optimize how you feel and function.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wonderful - so glad you have answers and can move forward now!


----------

